# TSH 3.5 with lots of symptoms



## darkking_23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello,

I have been experiencing symptoms of hypothyroid for a while. Some of them include extreme fatigue, edema(especially in the face), depression, and constipation. The last time I had my thyroid checked was about 6 months ago. The only test they ran was the TSH. My result was a 3.5. My doctor said it was normal the range on the test results showed .5 - 5.0. However, after doing some research recently I noticed that endocrinologists have lowered the range to 0.5 - 3.0. If this is correct, then I am definitely hypothyroid.

Am I hypothyroid? Has anyone else had results that showed 3.5 and ended up being diagnosed hypothyroid? What other tests should I ask my doctor for?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes - you are in need of additional testing to confirm.

At minimum ask for Free T-4 and Free T-3. You might also consider an ultrasound of your thyroid to rule out anything suspicious. While a TSH of 3.5 is within the range for the test used - most feel best at a TSH in the 1 zone.

How do you feel?


----------



## darkking_23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Yes - you are in need of additional testing to confirm.
> 
> At minimum ask for Free T-4 and Free T-3. You might also consider an ultrasound of your thyroid to rule out anything suspicious. While a TSH of 3.5 is within the range for the test used - most feel best at a TSH in the 1 zone.
> 
> How do you feel?


I am really tired all the time. I have a low mood. Eating makes me exhausted. I am often constipated. I sleep excessively.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome! Most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES @ about 75% of the range provided by your lab for those tests.

Also, and ultra-sound of your thyroid would be a good idea as well as some antibodies' tests.

Info above.


----------



## darkking_23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Andros said:


> SUGGESTED TESTS
> TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.
> 
> You can look this stuff up here and more.........
> ...


Thanks for the help. It seems like an endocrinologist is the best choice for running these tests. However, what is the best way to find out if a doctor will run these tests and be able to interpret them?


----------



## Sadface (May 12, 2014)

darkking_23 said:


> Thanks for the help. It seems like an endocrinologist is the best choice for running these tests. However, what is the best way to find out if a doctor will run these tests and be able to interpret them?


Hi!

I would ask when I call to set up an appointment if the doctor does these specific tests. I would also ask if they're not opposed of using natural thyroid medicine. I think a doctor that says yes to both is a good doctor and your chances of feeling better is much higher.

I would say your TSH is too high, especially if you have symptoms. If you didn't its a different story. It seems like a lot of doctors ignores clinical symptoms and that's a huge mistake.

Good luck, I hope you'll feel better.


----------



## BlackBeard (Dec 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> SUGGESTED TESTS
> TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.
> 
> You can look this stuff up here and more.........
> ...


Can taking medication once in the morning last long enough in your body until the next morning? Enough to see 75% of the reference range in your labs after skipping a dose before blood work?


----------



## darkking_23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sadface said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would ask when I call to set up an appointment if the doctor does these specific tests. I would also ask if they're not opposed of using natural thyroid medicine. I think a doctor that says yes to both is a good doctor and your chances of feeling better is much higher.
> 
> ...


Thanks. From what I've read online a lot of doctor's seem to ignore symptoms. It is very frustrating. I am hoping this is what my problem is. Falling asleep after eating and being tired all the time is never fun.



BlackBeard said:


> Can taking medication once in the morning last long enough in your body until the next morning? Enough to see 75% of the reference range in your labs after skipping a dose before blood work?


If you want to get this question answered I would start a new thread and ask it. Otherwise people won't see it unless they check this thread.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The T-4 medication aka levothyroxine has a long 1/2 life of 7-10 days. T-3 medication has a shorter 1/2 life of I believe 3 days,

Most on this board like to skip medications until after blood draw.


----------

